# Curtain around drop down bed in Rapido A class



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi there, 
We are gradually getting to grips with our new 9010DF but I am still scratching my head over the fixings for the curtain around the drop down bed.
The top fixing via the roof channel is fine. All along the bottom edge of the curtain are plastic curtain hooks (metal ones in each corner).
I have spent ages crawling all over the bed assembly and can't for the life of me find where these are supposed to clip.... :? 
At the moment the curtain simply hangs down and I tuck it in around the edge of the mattress to stop it draping over us at night but I feel I am missing something.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If there are just then two of you then I wouldnt bother with the curtains!!

We had Hymer A class and never drew the bed curtains, our current MH has a fixed rear french bed that can be partitioned of from the rest of the van, but again we never bother as we cannot see the point.

Personal choice at the end of the day but just because something is fitted doesnt me you must use it (bit like my brain i 'spose :lol: :lol


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Our curtain is elasticated round the bottom edge. It fits between the mattress and the framework. There are some funny connections which hook into little eyelets.

On the whole we don't close the curtain across the front of the bed BUT there's just the two of us. We havedrawn them in winter to keep a bit of warm air above us.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Do you mean the bed curtain that surrounds the bed not the curtain that closes across the opening once you are in bed:roll:
( The festoon bit. Why is it so hard to describe?)

Our is a hymer but I suppose they may all be a bit similar. The anchor points for ours are on the actual mattress cover. 4inch plastic strips that the corresponding clip fits into.

Honest I have only had ginger beer but I can't speak tonight.


----------



## SwampThing (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks to all for the responses.
Yes an99uk - I am referring to the bit that goes across the top and bottom ends of the bed and along the side at the front of the van (3 sides of the bed), not the curtain that can be pulled across after getting in. I like your festoon description  
We don't seem to have any fixing points on the frame or mattress and the bottom edge of the curtain isn't elasticated.
Still looking for suggestions!


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Curtain for drop-down bed: Rapido A-class*

Hi SwampThing

On our Rapido 9048df there is a curtain track built into the frame of the bed. In this there are the usual sliders. On the bottom of the curtain there are curtain hooks which fasten onto the sliders. This is on 3 sides: windscreen side and the two short sides. Basically it is just like normal curtains but upside down! i hope that helps.

Colin


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

SwampThing said:


> We don't seem to have any fixing points on the frame or mattress and the bottom edge of the curtain isn't elasticated.


"Elasticated" was a quote from memory: I've just been to check and we have 4 BIG press-studs, one in each corner of the "canvas". There are a couple of connectors on the wooden up-stand and I couldn't quite see the other 2, but I do remember taking it all off to wash.

Good luck - Gordon


----------



## DPKY (Jun 15, 2015)

I have just bought a Rapido 999M and took the curtains down to wash. Got them all back up attached through tracking to roof and curtain eyelets on the 3 sides at maltreat level.
However, I can't figure out how the 2 elastic cords are supposed to work to keep these curtains from falling in over people sleeping on there.
There must be some thing I have not connected it all to.
Any further help.
Don


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

DPKY said:


> I have just bought a Rapido 999M and took the curtains down to wash. Got them all back up attached through tracking to roof and curtain eyelets on the 3 sides at maltreat level.
> However, I can't figure out how the 2 elastic cords are supposed to work to keep these curtains from falling in over people sleeping on there.
> There must be some thing I have not connected it all to.
> Any further help.
> Don


On the our 9048DF A Class the elastic cords are to keep the curtain from falling out when the bed is raised not for use when the bed is being used.


----------



## DPKY (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks Dave, just realised I also need to workout how to lock the doors from inside without activating alarm.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

DPKY said:


> Thanks Dave, just realised I also need to workout how to lock the doors from inside without activating alarm.


Button on the dash next to the hazard light switch on my Ducato based van. But I guess yours is Mercedes based.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

DPKY said:


> Thanks Dave, just realised I also need to workout how to lock the doors from inside without activating alarm.


Try one blip of the activator, followed by another. This disarms the internal sensors on our van and car whilst the doors and hatches are armed.


----------

